# Seems we can only get Sage parts from Sage now



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I just tried to order some grinder felt washers from CoffeeClassics - seems we can't any more. Sage have decided to handle it themselves. One of the reasons I did this was hoping postage would be cheaper and that the parts would arrive sooner. The grouphead seals I ordered took rather a long time so I suspect that Sage were just passing the order on.








I also asked about more serious parts such as solenoids etc. Seems Sage customer services can help with that too. I hope I never have to find out because in real terms a parts manual would be needed. Something many machine manufacturers provide.

John

-


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Sage trying to do an Apple ??


----------



## Gaz| (Nov 29, 2017)

That's rubbish.. I ordered the cleaning disk, postage was more than the item.. it took 2 weeks to get to me.. and it came through royal mail through the letter box! It had a 1st class stamp on it! Which means it was sent 2-3days prior to delivery.. so 11 days ish to dispatch?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

It's been a slow process with sage parts. They are getting better though. Definitely feel they have underestimated the need for them.


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

£70 for a naked PF when every other bloody brand is 25 ish.... shocking. why the hell hasnt anyone in china copied the damn parts yet, its not like they are rare :/


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Maybe all of the parts are made in China or at least the far East. I think that all of the portafilters are solid stainless steel - not chrome plated brass like most. A bottomless has appeal to some so any company is likely to charge over the top for it.







The only appeal one would have for me is that I wouldn't need to tilt my mugs very slightly when I put them under the usual dual spout. The main problem with items like that are they do cost money to make and stock and costs have to be recuperated. Price is somewhat concerned with how many they are likely to sell. Also probably as they seem to be very fashionable yet more can be charged - that's life to some extent. Another example of that but way more extreme is the probably the Barista Touch.








I can't remember what a Fracino bottomless costs - a lot more than a clone and a fair bit more than the standard one because some one has to mod those to make the bottomless. I don't think matters much when they come from a machine manufacturer. They are more expensive. Clones may differ a bit from them as well. I have one for my Piccino mainly as with many other machines my mug wont fit under the usual portafilter. One basket is easy to get out of the Fracino portafilter, it's rather difficult to get in or out of the clone. They appear to be exactly the same as far as measurements go.

Sage machines are in a number of cases pretty good value compared with many others considering what they come with. My only beef with spares really is the time they can take to arrive. Postal charges in one case weren't too bad considering the size of the items - the arrival time was way out of what some on might expect. I've ordered bits from Fracino - usually go out the same day and arrive the following. I've also ordered bits from a parts supplier. Not as quick but still arrived in a reasonable time.

What surprised me was that Sage want to supply spares. Suppose it's to get their cut. It might turn out to be more trouble than it's worth. They could also arrange for the orders to go to the actual supplier automatically as soon as they are placed. Maybe they do and it's the supplier that takes their time.







From some rigmarole with a Sage toaster I suspect they warehouse with a specialist in that area and have offices some where else. Both probably are members of the same group.

John

-


----------

